
Google's Self-Driving Car Crashed.  So What Happens Now? - Chefkoochooloo
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/googles-self-driving-car-crashedso-what-happens-now-phil-lebeau?trk=hp-feed-article-title-like
======
imd23
Well, It has been many years without and accident, I think this still better
than me driving.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
It would've caused ten accidents last year alone, if not for the human drivers
overriding the software and preventing the crash. Statistically, humans are
still safer drivers.

